# Budgie Squeaking with Each Breath



## Arus (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello all,
My budgie started making an odd squeaking noise.
At first he only did it when stretching.
Then he started doing it when eating.
All of a sudden, he is doing it with each breath.

As of tonight he is doing it even when covered for the night.
He still sees to eat, preen, play and fly. I have no idea if he is in pain. 
I have attached a video for the sound.
Has anyone come across this before?
I will contact the vet, but Covid has made it a nightmare!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Arus (Mar 12, 2021)

Sorry it looks like my vid didn't upload. How should I share it?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It would be best to see the vet asap, squeaking is not normal, a couple of common things that may cause squeaking are an upper respiratory infection or a thyroid problem but it will take an exam by the vet to determine if it is either of those. Has the bird been sneezing or is there any discharge from the nares?


----------



## Arus (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey,
Yea he has started sneezing!
Thanks for the advice.
I will try to get hold of the nearest avian vet.
My local vet is useless with birds!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When a bird is ill things can get worse pretty fast so please do not put this off thinking things will clear up. If you need assistance in finding a vet please let us know, if you cannot find an avian vet look for a vet that sees exotics, they usually have a vet on staff that sees birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody that it is very important you get your budgie to either an Avian Veterinarian or an Exotic Pet Veterinarian that has experience dealing with small birds as quickly as possible.

Even with the COVID restrictions, most vets have processes/procedures in place whereby they will pick up your pet curbside and take it in for an examination. The doctor calls and talks to you by phone while the pet is in the examination room, explains the findings, answers questions, etc.

When the exam is over, the technician brings your pet back out to you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

